# Savannah Jetties



## Rob G (May 10, 2016)

Are these jetties productive this time of year? What species are available? How about the danger factor, I have an 18 foot seahunt?

Thanks for any info


----------



## king killer delete (May 10, 2016)

Rob G said:


> Are these jetties productive this time of year? What species are available? How about the danger factor, I have an 18 foot seahunt?
> 
> Thanks for any info


I duck hunt that area in a 17/4 tracker . As far as the fish , I go to the fish maket.


----------



## REUSSERY (May 11, 2016)

the north jetties can be very productive, Red Drum, Sheep Head, Black Drum, Spotted Sea Trout and Black Sea Bass can be pulled from the rocks this time of year. I've limited out many times fishing the north jetties, but this is South Carolina Saltwaters, and as such, you must have a South Carolina Saltwater fishing licenses to legally fish them. The SCDNR patrol there regularly. Don't waste your time fishing the south jetties as the water is to shallow and the currents continually wash sand in and around the rocks making the water very cloudy. As for the dangers, you need to use a break away anchor line (thrown into the rocks) to steady your boat near the rocks and a bow leader anchor some 100' out from the rocks, with your boat tied between the two lines. When a ship is coming into or exiting the mouth of the river, untie and pull your boat some 25 to 30 feet away from the rocks and retie it and wait for the bow wake of the ship to pass by. Its a strange feeling when the 5 to 6' bow wake rolls by, but once the water has settled you can loosen the anchor lines and pull your boat back near the rocks and secure it using the break away line and bow leader line. 

The break away line is nothing more than a sacrificial weight (small piece of iron, or steel) tied to a short (ten foot) section of polypropylene rope. Tie the other end of the ploy rope to a sturdy nylon anchor line.  Motor up close to the rocks and toss the weight into the rocks so it becomes snagged in the crevices between the rocks, then move away from the rocks keeping the breakaway line attached to the rear of the boat, move out about a 100 feet and set your bow anchor and then pull your boat back to the rocks using the breakaway line, tie your boat between the lines and drop a fiddler crab or dead shrimp down 15/20 feet and start catching fish. If you get into trouble and need to move away quickly, start your engine and pull away, (this the where the poly rope comes into play). The poly rope will snap and allow you to quickly pull away from the rocks. when your ready to leave, you can sometimes wiggle and shake the breakaway line and get your weight to unseat from the rocks, but most times, you end up breaking or cutting the poly rope and leaving the weight behind. Sounds like a lot of work but its not and its a great way to bring home a pile of fish.


----------



## REUSSERY (May 11, 2016)

and always keep your boat facing the river channel, never the rocks. If you need to move quickly you don't want to be backing away and your boat will take the huge bow wakes from passing ships much better if facing them head on.


----------



## shallowminded (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the excellent tutorial Reussery!  Learned a lot on that one. Very helpful


----------



## roperdoc (May 13, 2016)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## Steyr (May 13, 2016)

All you need is a trolling motor. My son and I fished them all the time when he lived in Sav. Caught some monster sheepies. When a ship passes just go toward the sound about 100 yards till the swell subsides, then go right back to fishing !
Piece a cake...


----------



## REUSSERY (May 16, 2016)

I tried using my trolling motor (75# Bow Mounted Motorguide)and found it to be to difficult to hold the boat over the ledges I wanted to fish. The shifting tides, winds, currents and waves made using the trolling motor exhausting. It would work briefly, but 5 seconds later and your off the structure, off the fish and totally focused on trying to keep the boat off the rocks. 

Tying off is 100% better, it totally allows you to focus on fishing  vs. constantly looking and worrying about getting battered and bruised on the rocks


----------

